# asbestos siding



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

It's way more cement
than asbestos.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

neolitic said:


> It's way more cement
> than asbestos.


Yep, cement's hard to burn too. :laughing:

Everything burns if you get it hot enough.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

essrmo said:


> asbestos siding was used extensively in new orleans. then hurricane katrina came through and ripped it off and left it on the road where it was crushed into friable by passing car and trucks.
> i say fir it out and side over it. it is still good insulation.


I'd say that's a horrible suggestion to just cover it up. Do it right the first time.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

You should be able to make decent money removing right? 

Mike


----------



## jhammer7 (Nov 19, 2009)

*Update*

OK so the first asbestos job (siding) is supposed to start in two weeks and the state list of contractors seems to have a couple of regular guys that know what they are doing and we are working on final pricing with a couple of them.

There are claps under the asbestos and we are removing that as well before adding rigid insulation and residing with fjp cedar claps and pvc trim. Going over the asb. was never an option if I was doing the job. Seems pretty straight forward -licensed sub, 2 guys one day removal and disposal, we make a % and done.

Lucky me we ran into asbestos pipe insulation at another job just 30 linear and going to try and have the same co. do this work. This asbestos is friable in poor condition and we are not going to touch it. HO has a bunch of stuff to remove just to get access in the basement.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

The pipe insulation is
a can-o'-worms....


----------

